# Brief des DAV-Landesverbandes S-H an den Schleswig-Holsteinischen Landtag



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2011)

*Brief des DAV-Landesverbandes S-H an den Schleswig-Holsteinischer Landtag, Umwelt- und Agrarausschuss​*
Vom Präsidenten des Landesanglerverbandes Schleswig-Holstein, Siegfried Stockfleth, erhielten wir einen Brief an die LAV-Vereine zur Veröffentlichung, der sich mit den Änderungen befasst, die im jetzt vorgelegten Gesetzentwurf zum neuen Landesfischereigesetz in Schleswig Holstein stehen.

Wir veröffentlichen das gerne.



> Moin Moin,
> liebe Sportfreunde
> 
> am 05.10.2011 hat der Landtag eine Änderung des Landesfischereigesetze beschlossen. Nach der Verkündigung tritt das neue Gesetz in Kraft. Auf den Seiten des Landtages unter 17/1871 könnt Ihr die Änderungen schon einsehen.
> ...




Das war der ursprüngliche Vorschlag an den Umwelt- und Agrarausschuss:


> Landesanglerverband Schleswig-Holstein
> Anglerunion Nord e. V. im DAV
> Präsident: Siegfried Stockfleth ·
> E-Mail: praesident@lav-union-nord.de
> ...


----------



## Brotfisch (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Brief des DAV-Landesverbandes S-H an den Schleswig-Holsteinischen Landtag*

Wehret den Anfängen!

Wo bleibt der Aufschrei? Im Schreiben des LAV SH habe ich ihn nicht gefunden und auch im AB regt sich nichts.

Was ich meine?
Jene harmlos anmutende Regelung, nach der Fischereischeine anderer Bundesländer künftig in SH nur anerkannt werden, wenn auch die SH-Abgabe bezahlt wurde. Während Minister Ramsauer noch über eine Bundes-PKW-Maut nachdenkt, mit der man von Garmisch bis nach Flensburg fahren kann, führt uns das innovative Nordland zurück in das Spätmittelalter der Regionalzölle. Man werde wach und stelle sich vor, die anderen Bundesländer ziehen nach und schaffen vergleichbare Regelungen. Ich bin Angler in Berlin mit Berliner Fischereischein, der nie in Berlin angelt, aber seine Abgabe entrichtet. Schon in Brandenburg wird neben der Angelkarte (oder Poolkarte) sofort eine neue Steuer fällig. Fahre ich am Wochenende öfter mal nach Rügen, zahle ich neben der Küstenkarte - zack - obendrein die MeckVopo-Fischereiabgabe usw. usf. Ich habe das eben mal für mein regelmäßiges Jahresprogramm durchgerechnet und komme da leicht auf ca. 150 € zusätzliche Kosten pro Jahr. Damit kann ich dann aber noch nicht auf Entdeckungstour zum Beispiel mal nach Hamburg oder Hessen. Den Stammangler an seinem Hausgewässer wird das nicht stören. Mobile Angler, die gerne mal etwas Neues erkunden, werden hier auf das Dreisteste in eine zusätzliche Abgabenlast gepresst, ohne dass er sich über die Verwendung der Gelder informieren kann.
Sicher muss man die Regelungen und Kosten der (leidigen) Touristenfischereischeine in Betracht ziehen. Die Aufwände dafür dürften ja sinnvollerweise nicht wesentlich über den Kosten der Abgabe liegen. Es besteht aber die Gefahr, dass Touristenangler ohne Prüfung abgabenfrei bleiben, während die waidgerechten "staatlich" Geprüften tüchtig zur Kasse gebeten werden. Ist das stimmig.
Natürlich hat man sich in Kiel etwas dabei gedacht: nämlich die Einnahmen für den Landeshaushalt damit zu verbessern.  Ich denke mir auch etwas: Meine für 2012 geplanten Ausflüge nach Schleswig-Holstein werde ich zugunsten anderer Ziele streichen.
Die Fans der "Freizügigkeit" auch im AB sollten sich hierzu positionieren.
Aber natürlich auch die organisierte Fischerei. Dieses ist ein Beispiel für einen Gegenstand, für den nicht nur der LV zuständig ist, obwohl es sich um Landes-Fischereirecht handelt. Denn betroffen sind vor allem die Angler, die nicht im SH-LV organisiert sind. Es handelt sich also um einen Gegenstand von länderübergreifender Bedeutung. Deswegen fordere ich, dass sich die beiden Bundesverbände hierzu unverzüglich öffentlich positionieren.

Stinksauer:
Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Brief des DAV-Landesverbandes S-H an den Schleswig-Holsteinischen Landtag*



> auch im AB regt sich nichts.


Doch, natürlich, guckst Du:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=227315



> Es besteht aber die Gefahr, dass Touristenangler ohne Prüfung abgabenfrei bleiben, während die waidgerechten "staatlich" Geprüften tüchtig zur Kasse gebeten werden


Da kommt aber wieder der alte VDSFler in Dir durch:
Waidgerecht hat nix mit geprüft zu tun, die meisten Verstösse werden immer noch von geprüften Anglern begangen..

;-)))

Mal ne Frage an Dich als Jurist:
Ist das rechtlich so überhaupt zulässig mit dieser "Doppelbesteuerung", da dies doch wohl eine Untergrabung der gegenseitigen Anerkennung der Fischereischeine bedeutet (Stichwort Verträge zur Föderalismusreform)?


----------



## Brotfisch (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Brief des DAV-Landesverbandes S-H an den Schleswig-Holsteinischen Landtag*

Immer zu Späßen aufgelegt: die meisten Angler, die sich erwischen lassen, sind geprüft - weil in den Lehrgängen nichts über das Sichnichterwischenlassen gelehrt wird... Nein, es dürfte sich einfach um die zahlenmässig größere Gruppe handeln, so dass sie auch häufiger bei Verstößen ermittelt wird.

Aber im Ernst: Ich glaube, dass sich rechtlich dagegen nichts sagen lässt. Auch das Argument unzulässiger Doppelbesteuerung verfängt nach erster Einschätzung nicht, denn es handelt sich ja nicht um eine Steuer auf den Schein, sondern auf die Ausübung der Angelfischerei in einem begrenzten Gebiet (Bundesland). So schnell fällt mir auch kein anderes rechtliches Gegenargument ein.

Aber das Gesetz hat auch etwas Positives: Nämlich die faktische Zulässigkeit von C&R. Denn durch die Legaldefinition ist klar, dass das Zurücksetzen erlaubt ist, wenn nicht die Absicht des Anglers von vornherein darauf abzielte, keinen Fisch zu entnehmen. Welcher Angler, der einen Priest, ein Messer, einen Plastikbeutel und vielleicht auch noch einen Unterfangkescher dabei hat, wird einem Staatsanwalt oder seinem Hilfsbeamten eingestehen, dass er die Fische nur hochhalten und fotografieren wollte? Natürlich hätte ich die passende Braut geheiratet, wenn nur eine davon vorbeigekommen wäre. Wie, bitte schön, soll in einem Fall des Zurücksetzens ohne ein Geständnis des Anglers der rechtliche Nachweis eines Fischereirechtsverstosses denn geführt werden?

Ich dachte immer, dass ich an bestimmten Gewässern C & R mache, aber mit der SH-Definition ist das gar nicht der Fall.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Brief des DAV-Landesverbandes S-H an den Schleswig-Holsteinischen Landtag*



> Immer zu Späßen aufgelegt


Erwischt ...



> Aber im Ernst: Ich glaube, dass sich rechtlich dagegen nichts sagen lässt.


Schade....


----------



## wolkenkrieger (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Brief des DAV-Landesverbandes S-H an den Schleswig-Holsteinischen Landtag*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, dass ich an bestimmten Gewässern C & R mache, aber mit der SH-Definition ist das gar nicht der Fall.



Siehste, selbst so ein alter Hase wie du, lernt noch was dazu |wavey:


----------

